# Pectic Enzyme- Liquid or Powdered??



## beano (Feb 8, 2015)

Pectic Enzyme- Liquid or Powdered??
I have only used powdered, or dry pectic enzyme and was wondering what the difference, if any, there is between the two. Dry says 1 tsp. per gal. of must and liquid says 1/4 tsp. per 5 gal. of must. One ounce dry vs. 1/2 oz. liquid.
Any pros or cons with one over the other? Any opinions or information would be appriecated. 

Thanks, Beano Joe


----------



## Bergmann (Feb 8, 2015)

They both do the same job and work equally. just a matter of preference.







beano said:


> Pectic Enzyme- Liquid or Powdered??
> One ounce dry vs. 1/2 oz. liquid.
> 
> Thanks, Beano Joe



????? 1/4 tsp liquid is but 1/24 oz 1/2 tsp dry is 1/12 oz


----------



## dralarms (Feb 8, 2015)

Dry doesn't have to be refrigerated. Liquid does and will not keep as long.


----------



## garymc (Feb 9, 2015)

1/4 tsp per 5 gallons liquid and 5 teaspoons per 5 gallons dry. Huge difference. Is it the math or the fact that it's a word problem?


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 9, 2015)

You can get many more profiles of pectinases and helicases mixed together with liquid pectinases. With dried ones you seem to get just some dried pectinases. Ok for general use but find a dry one designed for berries, or pears vs just grapes. The liquid ones are great, sometimes its just a drop in a bucket, others are like a ml. You are comparing these on how much teaspoons to add, completely irrelevant, its the job that they are designed to do that is important now hot much you are adding. WVMJ


----------



## Arne (Feb 9, 2015)

Biggest difference I found when I had both was had a mouse get in the house. He ate thru the plastic bottle the liquid was in and left the dry alone. he also stayed away from the k-meta, wonder why. Arne.


----------



## beano (Feb 9, 2015)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> You can get many more profiles of pectinases and helicases mixed together with liquid pectinases. With dried ones you seem to get just some dried pectinases. Ok for general use but find a dry one designed for berries, or pears vs just grapes. The liquid ones are great, sometimes its just a drop in a bucket, others are like a ml. You are comparing these on how much teaspoons to add, completely irrelevant, its the job that they are designed to do that is important now hot much you are adding. WVMJ



Perhaps I should have worded my question differently.
I am not trying to compare the volume of addition of one verses the other. As you point out, it is the effectiveness of one over the other I'd like to know about. I did not know of the different profiles with the liquids. Just the kind of info I was hoping to find. Thank you all for sharing your knowledge and wisdom with me.

Beano Joe


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 9, 2015)

Nobody has ever accused me of having knowledge let alone wisdom on here, I think we are now good friends We use the liquid pectinases for different reasons, some are better for berries, some for cider, some depending on which stage you plan to use them. Scotts Lab has a winemaking handbook for free on their webpage that has a lot of info on it about what different kinds of pectinases do. Some people dont even use them, letting nature take its course, or the dont mind cloudy wines, I want every freakin drop of juice out of the fruit and for it to be clear at the end.

Pick up some Amylase while you are at it, you never know when you might need it and if you need it and aint got it then you have to go get it and sometimes its hard to get.

WVMJ


----------

